# Steam Engine built by



## lathe nut (Mar 31, 2010)

Fellow, just got this steam engine from an old friend wife and kids, it was built from solid casting, I met the fellow about 25 years ago, would stop by and see him from time to time, he passed on about 10 years ago and not stopped in again, I was in the area so I stopped by to see him 81 year old wife she was saying that the kids were throwing away a bunch of junk so I asked about the Engine, she did not know what I was and the kids did not either, I found it under the tree in the junk that the trash truck would not pick up something that heavy, thanks God for that, I gave her some spending money, way more that it was worth I guess but we were both happy, I am going to get it going again and will post some pics of the progress if interested, must weigh 150 pounds or better, 12" flywheels, I will Call it Fred, Fred Cormier built it, must have been Circa 1950, he ran a steam engine to pump water out of the Bayou to flood Rice land in SW Louisiana, he said they cast and machined all there parts, they had a Lathe and a Shaper, he was good, enjoy, Lathe Nut


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll be interested in the pics.
That's a great story and very worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## b.lindsey (Mar 31, 2010)

Very interesting story and engine...glad you found it and have decided to rescue it and bring it back to its former glory! Will definitely be following you restoration and hope for lots of pics.

Bill


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck with your restoration. Is it stuck? Other than lots of surface rust I don't see any breaks or cracks. Keep us posted.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bearcar1 (Mar 31, 2010)

That certainly appears to be one robust engine. What are the dimensions as far as the bore and stroke? I have to agree, other than the obvious surface rust, if it isn't stuck hard it will clean up nicely. It'd be great to see it in its former glory again. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## Maryak (Mar 31, 2010)

Lnut,

Fantastic idea all round. :bow:

With such a great starting point I am sure you will do Fred proud.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Shopguy (Mar 31, 2010)

Very unique engine. Should prove to be an interesting restoration.
Question. How does the valving of this engine work? The steam chest is round, what might be inside? ???
Would be an interesting design to model.
Regards,
Ernie J


----------



## lathe nut (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks fellows for the kind words, yes it was stuck, had not run for about 25 years, it was in his shop until he passed on and the building fell, I will take a lot of pictures as I tead it down and then the clean parts, it has a sliding valve, guess it must 4 inch bore and 6 inch stroke, was going to measure all of that I had the head off and the slide valve cover, but got to excited and had to try it, oiled it well last night, took a pipe wrench move the flywheel a bit and it turned over just as smooth, more oil and it lives, put the air and it runs great, bet Fred was saying it will work, I am putting the clip on U-tube if all goes well, the only regreat that I have and sure that we are do and have done that is that I did not take to time to drive that hour and a half to visit him more and learn more, busy with life and I want to know more and its to late, so I will get it in shape so someone else can enjoy Fred many hours of work, only a lathe and a Shaper, thanks fellow, thanks Fred, Lathe Nut


----------



## lathe nut (Apr 1, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtB-F31XX6A[/ame] 
After all those years of laying on the floor and in the weather, a little oil and some air, it lives again, filmed it with the little camera will do better with the bigger one and in the day light, but had to see it going before I went to bed, Lathe Nut


----------



## ksouers (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey, lathe nut.

That thing runs great for having been neglected for all these years!
A little polishing and some paint and it'll be in great shape!


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 1, 2010)

Lathe Nut,

Great find. ;D

I bet that it uses lots of clear steam.

Memories of your friend will live on for many more years.

I like the way it sounds.

SAM


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh MAN! LN, If I had been you I would have never gone to bed last night. What a terrific sight, and the sounds! Fred is alive and well once again. It will be glorious when you are finished. I am so jelous  Enjoy yer project and thanks for sharing. BRAVO!!!

BC1
Jim


----------



## joe d (Apr 1, 2010)

Lathe Nut

That's a beauty... Glad it turned over so easily, just a little cleaning up and and you can use it to power the line shaft in your shop..... (you ARE going to put in a line shaft now that you've got the engine for it, right?)

A karma point to you for being a friend to lost and lonely little engines

Cheers, Joe


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 7, 2010)

Great find and resurrection.

Fred would be proud.


----------

